# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Hỏi các bác về kết nối driver Yaskawa SGDH-1.5AE với PC

## h-d

cụ nào đã kết nối con này với PC rồi cho em xin ý kiến, em kết nối với con 400W SGDH-04AE thì ok nhưng kết nối với SGDH-1.5AE thì không được. 

SGDH-1.5AE chạy linear servo. khi Search COM (em dùng COM thực COM1) thì driver vẫn tắt đèn led 7 đoạn nhưng không tìm thấy. Trong khi em 400w em vẫn đọc thông số bình thường. không biết trong parameter của linear servo có chỗ nào ảnh hưởng việc kết nối không? Hay em làm thiếu gì nữa. hiện tại con 1,5kw em đang đấu 1 pha với điện lưới 220v, nối tắt L1 và L3. Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## h-d

đuối quá, bác nào va rồi chỉ bảo em với.

----------


## Ga con

Kết nối không được thì ae cũng chẳng giúp gì được ạ
Sơ qua thì e thấy nó đang alar AF1, lỗi mất pha nguồn.
Bác chỉnh cho đúng rồi test tiếp thôi.

Thanks.

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

> Kết nối không được thì ae cũng chẳng giúp gì được ạ
> Sơ qua thì e thấy nó đang alar AF1, lỗi mất pha nguồn.
> Bác chỉnh cho đúng rồi test tiếp thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


cảm ơn bác Phúc, em nối L1 qua L3 thì báo bb rồi, nhưng cái lạ là em không kết nối để backup prameter được.

----------


## terminaterx300

hình như ko có parameter liên quan tới việc kết nối với máy tính  :Frown:

----------

h-d

----------


## tranhung123456

ah nhớ ra rồi có lẻ trước đây servo này đã cài pass (Fn010)nên khóa parameter nên bác ko kết nối vào máy tính (vì vậy rán chép tay parameter )
rồi Fn005 reset mới kết nối được với PC

----------

CKD, h-d, nhatson

----------


## h-d

thanks bác Hùng. em đã chép tay parameter của nó và tháo bỏ FC100 thì reset ok. nhưng kết quả vẫn thế, ko nối được với pc. và em thấy là một số Pn không giống như tài liệu. có vài Pn ko có như tài liệu, phải chăng nó còn do firmware version. vào jog > servo on khóa động cơ nhưng em thừ jog ko chạy, bình thường em thấy khi bấm jog thì đèn led số 2 sẽ sáng một thanh led trên cùng. Khi bật nguồn báo "bb" nhưng có vẻ như nó chưa nhận motor hay endcoder vì ko cắm endcoder cũng vậy. nếu cố tình bấm jog lâu có chạy giật một đoạn rồi báo A.C1. em loại trừ driver lỗi vì em thử 6 con đều như nhau. Lần đầu chơi servo đã thấy chuối quá. Mấy con 400w và 100w em test thì ok hết. mỗi mấy con 1.5kw này thì vậy.

----------


## Ledngochan

Tiện đây bác nào dư jac CN3 để lại cho mình 1 cái ạ.

----------


## inhainha

Con 1.5kw bác chạy với motor nào vậy? Cho mình xin tấm hình với.

----------


## h-d

> Con 1.5kw bác chạy với motor nào vậy? Cho mình xin tấm hình với.


chạy với linear motor ML-ULS-7SA bác ạ.

http://www.mirae.com/en/sub/sub2_3_6.asp

----------


## nhatson

> cụ nào đã kết nối con này với PC rồi cho em xin ý kiến, em kết nối với con 400W SGDH-04AE thì ok nhưng kết nối với SGDH-1.5AE thì không được. 
> 
> SGDH-1.5AE chạy linear servo. khi Search COM (em dùng COM thực COM1) thì driver vẫn tắt đèn led 7 đoạn nhưng không tìm thấy. Trong khi em 400w em vẫn đọc thông số bình thường. không biết trong parameter của linear servo có chỗ nào ảnh hưởng việc kết nối không? Hay em làm thiếu gì nữa. hiện tại con 1,5kw em đang đấu 1 pha với điện lưới 220v, nối tắt L1 và L3. Cảm ơn các bác


ah wen , cái modul fc100 cụ tháo ra dược ko ah?

----------


## nhatson

một số Pn ko có trong manual của drive do chưa gắn modul fc100
http://manualzz.com/doc/4147569/sie-c718-5

----------

h-d

----------


## CKD

Cái modun ấy có ngàm, bấm ngàm rút ra thôi.
Trước Yaskawa hay có, tháo ra bỏ lại cho thằng bán  :Smile: 

Em ít kết nối driver với PC, chắc tại gà quá, nên vụ này không có nhiều kinh nghiệm.
Thật ra.. cái socket để nối với PC chẵng tìm ra, lâu lâu mới mó 1 cái nên chịu khó chút time, bấm param luôn cho xong.

----------

h-d

----------


## Ga con

Có module hay không có cũng thế à, tháo bỏ ra mà không disable được thì cũng vậy à (không có sensor abs thì chạy chút nó alarm). Mà em đã dùng chính cái module này rồi, không tìm ra chính xác pr nào để disable, làm theo manual không có tác dụng, chỉ dùng sigmawin config mới được.

Em cũng chưa gặp trường hợp nào không kết nối được với máy tính, hic.

Thanks.

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

Tài liệu yaskawa ko có một số pn như driver, nhưng em xem thằng omron có thêm nhiều pn như driver. Mấy cái pn liên quan fc100 em xem là pn002 và pn003 và một pn gì nữa em quên mất rồi. Nghịch linh tinh giờ cắm module fc100 thì dùng được 
Fn005 reset ok, trước là ko cho reset. rõ là màn hình tắt là driver đã nhận tín hiệu từ pc đưa vào khi tìm com port. Nhưng nó lại ko trả tín hiệu ra để pc nhận.

----------


## ghoang

> Tiện đây bác nào dư jac CN3 để lại cho mình 1 cái ạ.


60K/cai jack 3M 14 chân. nếu anh cần liên hệ em  :Smile:

----------

Ledngochan

----------


## Ledngochan

Cảm ơn em, ship cho anh 1 cái nhé.



> 60K/cai jack 3M 14 chân. nếu anh cần liên hệ em

----------


## tranhung123456

Lúc trước  tớ xài servo omron cổng encoder 14chan nên sau này gặp servo yaskawa sigma SGDH nên kết nối vào pc xài sigmawin dể dàng(chỉ là hàn thêm chân 2 4 5

----------

h-d

----------

